# SciFi tot? Warum kommt nichts neues?



## Negev (5. November 2012)

Servus,

ich liebe SciFi... ich bin mit Star Trek aufgewachsen von TNG über DS9 bis hin zu VOY und ENT hab ich keine Sendung verpasst. 
Das Wertesystem, wie eine Gesellschaft funktionieren könnte, hat mich Nachhaltig geprägt.

Stargate, jede Sendung erzählte von einem neuen Planeten und andere Kulturen. Das Heldenhafte SG1 erlebte Abenteuer 
und schlug sich mit mächtigen Feinden, einige Male retteten sie unsere Erde vor der vollkommenen Auslöschung.

Star Wars ist einfach nur Kult.


Nun, Star Trek ist seit ENT (entgegen vieler fand ich diese Serie genial. Die vielleicht unpassenden Szenen in der Dekom... nun wen juckts) auf Eis gelegt.

Stargate hat mit seinem unrühmlichen Ableger, und ich will den Titel nicht mehr nennen, sein eigenes Grab geschaufelt. 
Zu viel Social, zu viel belangloses Blabla und zu viel Alltag in überspitzen Maße.

Eureka (als Bsp für SciFi) vielleicht nicht unbedingt klassisches SciFi aber trotzdem unterhaltendes Format wird aufgrund von steigenden Produktionskosten mit der 5. Staffel eingestampft. 


Sind die großen Franchises nun tot? 

Wird in absehbarer Zeit eine anspruchsvolle SciFi-Serie kommen?


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2012)

Sci-Fi-Serien sind wahrscheinlich aktuell zu teuer für die Sender, gerade weil zwischendurch auch viel gefloppt ist.


----------



## Tikume (5. November 2012)

Wenn Du wirklich geile SciFi sucht dann guck dir mal Doctor Who an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVVVFFPt_oA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Schade, Eureka ist nun wirklich keine schlechte Serie ...


----------



## Dagonzo (6. November 2012)

Negev schrieb:


> Wird in absehbarer Zeit eine anspruchsvolle SciFi-Serie kommen?


http://www.golem.de/news/space-command-science-fiction-serie-soll-mit-kickstarter-abheben-1205-91878.html
http://www.serien-load.de/blog/trailer-und-clips-zu-revolution-der-neuen-nbc-science-fiction-serie-von-j-j-abrams-jon-favreau-eric-kripke/
http://www.serienjunkies.de/news/defiance-syfy-gruenes-licht-fantasyserie-39685.html

Reicht dir das erst mal?


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

Naja hört sich ja nich allzu schlecht an was Dagonzo da rausgesucht hat... 
Also mein Ding is sowas eh nich, aber naja für Fans...



ZAM schrieb:


> Sci-Fi-Serien sind wahrscheinlich aktuell zu teuer für die Sender, gerade weil zwischendurch auch viel gefloppt ist.



Ja weil halt auch viel Müll produziert wurde... 



Magogan schrieb:


> Schade, Eureka ist nun wirklich keine schlechte Serie ...



Findest du? Also ich fand die Idee anfangs ganz nett, aber je mehr ich davon gesehen habe, desto mülliger fand ich die Serie.
Is mir oft ne Spur zu albern, die Schauspieler sind zweitklassig und naja die Special-Effects sind teilweise ziemlich lächerlich ^^

Ich frag mich echt wie die zu teuer sein konnte um sie weiter zu produzieren, aber is mir auch ganz recht so...


----------



## Lancegrim (6. November 2012)

Also das letzte was ich gesehen habe war Defying Gravity und davor Continuum, waren beide garnicht übel. Keine Mega Renner Sci Fi wie Galactica, aber sehr gute Unterhaltung, vor allem Continuum.

Revolution find ich bisher nicht soo wirklich spannend, vielleicht ändert sich das noch aber ich denke eher nicht.


Oder wenn man es trashig mag, zwar alt aber dennoch, Lexx The Dark Zone


----------



## Eyora (6. November 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn Du wirklich geile SciFi sucht dann guck dir mal Doctor Who an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Ich fiebere jeder Folge entgegen und es sind jedes Jahr meine Weihnachts-Highlights.


----------



## Negev (6. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Findest du? Also ich fand die Idee anfangs ganz nett, aber je mehr ich davon gesehen habe, desto mülliger fand ich die Serie.
> Is mir oft ne Spur zu albern, die Schauspieler sind zweitklassig und naja die Special-Effects sind teilweise ziemlich lächerlich ^^
> 
> Ich frag mich echt wie die zu teuer sein konnte um sie weiter zu produzieren, aber is mir auch ganz recht so...



Hab Eureka nur genannt weil mir grad nichts besseres eingefallen ist was ich als Beispiel für SciFi anführen könnte...

Nunja Eureka mag nicht jedermans Sache sein - ich mag die Charaktere. 

Und wegen den Special-Effects... ich fand, wenn überhaupt welche vorkamen, nicht schlecht!
Jedenfalls besser als in so manchen Serien die zugemüllt mit Effects sind bei dennen man einfach nur Augenkrebs bekommt. 

Dann lieber doch keine Effects und dafür ne gute Story



> Wenn Du wirklich geile SciFi sucht dann guck dir mal Doctor Who an.



Ja Doctor Who war echt nett, auch etwas abgefahren. Man muss sich erst daran gewöhnen das nen Kerl in ner Telefonzelle durch Raum und Zeit reist...
Hab nach einigen Episoden Dr. Who auch schätzen gelernt und keine Folge mehr verpasst.

Auch Torchwood ist wirklich gut...


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Defying Gravity



Naja, hat mir ein Kumpel auch mal empfohlen, hab aber nur eine Folge gesehen und muss sagen, dass die allgemeine Meinung von einem "Greys Anatomy im Weltall" schon ziemlich zutrifft. Das Setting mag zwar stimmen, aber für ist wohl trotzdem eher nix für eingefleischte SF-Fans...


----------



## stefanru (7. November 2012)

defying gravity hab ich letztens auch mal angefangen^^
eine sehr komische sifi serie! überhaupt nicht mein fall.
ich hoffe es kommt mal was neues.


----------



## Elrigh (7. November 2012)

Naja, wenn man mal von Star Trek und Star Wars absieht bleibt ja auch nicht mehr viel an großen Franchises. Babylon V ist ebenso ein Mammut wie Stargate oder Akte X, alle anderen SF-Serien liefen nicht lange genug, um es mit denen aufzunehmen. Siehe "Firefly", "Jericho" und auch mit dem Galactica Remake war nach 4 Staffeln Schluss, wenn ich auch finde, dass es rechtzeitig endete, bevor es zu wirr oder langweilig wurd. 

Ich wart mit Spannung auf "Defiance" und das Galactica Prequel "Blood and Chrome", bei dem es um den jungen Adama im ersten Cylonenkrieg gehen soll. Ich hoffe nur, die machen richtige Serien daraus und nicht solche 12teiler, wie es im Moment in Mode ist. Und auch wenns nicht ganz SF ist, freu ich mich auf "Hell on Wheels", wo es um den Bau der transkontinentalen Eisenbahn in den USA geht - mit Chief Miles O'Brien - Colm Meany.

Bis dahin behelf ich mir mit Falling Skies, True Blood und The Walking Dead.

Extrem schade fand ich, dass man "Riverworld" nie als Serie gebracht hat. "Da Vinci's Deamons", "Haven", "The Event", "The Cape", "Continuum" und "Revolution" spuken mir noch im Kopf herum. Alles SF-Serien mit interessantem Plot, aber ich hab nicht verfolgt, ob und wie gut sie umgesetzt wurden.


----------



## Ogil (7. November 2012)

Ach ja - warum musste auch Firefly abgesetzt werden?

Dazu aus Big Bang Theory:



> Sheldon: We agree to reserve Friday nights to watch Joss Whedon's brilliant new show Firefly.
> Leonard: Does that really need to be in the agreement?
> Sheldon: We might as well settle it now. It's going to be on for years.


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ach ja - warum musste auch Firefly abgesetzt werden?
> 
> Dazu aus Big Bang Theory:



Schade nur, dass Jim Parsons keinerlei Ahnung von dem hat, was er da aus dem Drehbuch zitiert. *g*


----------



## Negev (7. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sci-Fi-Serien sind wahrscheinlich aktuell zu teuer für die Sender,



Versteh ich nicht wirklich das Budget von Star Trek war auch nicht sonderlich rießig (das Beamen wurde in TOs ja nur "erfunden" weil es schlicht zu teuer war jedesmal ein Landungsschiff zu zeigen).



ZAM schrieb:


> gerade weil zwischendurch auch viel gefloppt ist.



Battlestar Galactica
Stargate Universe
... aus beiden Serien wollte man Seifenopern machen. Hier stellte man die Charaktere in den fordergrund.
Da wurde wohl versucht etwas zusammen zu schnipseln was einfach nicht zusammen gehört.

Ich seh mir grad den Pilotfilm von Firefly an... gähhn - mal schaun...


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2012)

Negev schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht wirklich das Budget von Star Trek war auch nicht sonderlich rießig (das Beamen wurde in TOs ja nur "erfunden" weil es schlicht zu teuer war jedesmal ein Landungsschiff zu zeigen).



Dann schau dir mal die ersten Episoden an - wenn du nicht zwingend auf Trash gehen willst mit der Serie, dann fällt das schon auf. ^^
"Heute" ist alles teurer und Sci-Fi braucht viele Requisiten, außer man lässt die Leute mit Plastikpistolen ständig durch irgend nen Wald laufen und auf unsichtbare Feinde ballern oder tötet die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne des Zuschauers durch Dialog-Orgien.


----------



## Magogan (7. November 2012)

Star Trek wird ja jetzt auf Bluray neu vermarktet - mit meiner Meinung nach überhöhten Preisen ... 70 Euro für eine Staffel Star Trek - The Next Generation - also vermutlich 490 Euro für alle 7 Staffeln, wobei ja erst eine erschienen ist^^


----------



## Negev (7. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Star Trek wird ja jetzt auf Bluray neu vermarktet - mit meiner Meinung nach überhöhten Preisen ... 70 Euro für eine Staffel Star Trek - The Next Generation - also vermutlich 490 Euro für alle 7 Staffeln, wobei ja erst eine erschienen ist^^



OMG melken bis der Arzt kommt?! 

Den Unternehmen wäre es am liebsten der Kunde würde sich das ganze zuerst auf VHS, dann DVD und jetzt BluRay kaufen... dann gibts noch PSP (und co.) Format, so manches Medium hat sogar einen derart hartnäckigen Kopierschutz welcher nicht mal erlaubt sich via PC die Filme anzuschaun...


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Star Trek wird ja jetzt auf Bluray neu vermarktet - mit meiner Meinung nach überhöhten Preisen ... 70 Euro für eine Staffel Star Trek - The Next Generation - also vermutlich 490 Euro für alle 7 Staffeln, wobei ja erst eine erschienen ist^^



Zwei kommt am 6. Dez.


----------



## Tikume (7. November 2012)

Zumindest die ersten Folgen sollten sie im Bundle mit was stark Alkoholischen verkaufen. Sonst kann man es fast nicht mehr ertragen 
Hab mir erst vor kurzem mal Farpoint Station reingezogen .. aua aua.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. November 2012)

Negev schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht wirklich das Budget von Star Trek war auch nicht sonderlich rießig (das Beamen wurde in TOs ja nur "erfunden" weil es schlicht zu teuer war jedesmal ein Landungsschiff zu zeigen).


Heuteige serien, die mit einem game of thrones oder breaking bad mithalten sollen, verschlingen nunmal unsummen


----------



## Magogan (7. November 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Zumindest die ersten Folgen sollten sie im Bundle mit was stark Alkoholischen verkaufen. Sonst kann man es fast nicht mehr ertragen
> Hab mir erst vor kurzem mal Farpoint Station reingezogen .. aua aua.


Was ist denn daran so schlimm?


----------



## Wolfmania (8. November 2012)

bei Star Trek geht nichts über Jean-Luc Picard im Original...! Bei Farpoint Station (und auch einigen anderen) muß ich Tikume recht geben...ist ein harter Tobak 
Ja so richtig finden wir auch nix Neues im SciFi Serien-Markt, letztens wieder alle Babylon geguckt aus Verzweiflung...


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2012)

Und bleibt mir blos weg mit dem "neuen" Galactica-Müll. Wackelzoom-Cam und Starbuck als Frau .. PAH ..


----------



## Negev (8. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und bleibt mir blos weg mit dem "neuen" Galactica-Müll. Wackelzoom-Cam und Starbuck als Frau .. PAH ..



Bitte was noch ein versuch? Und welche neue Serie??? Ich fand die alte schon ziemlich langweilig (Battlestar Galactica)...

Man sollte glauben nach SG:U aka Wackelkamera, Sex und GZSZ wäre es genug und die hätten es gerafft das der geneigte SciFi-Fan sowas nicht will?!


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran so schlimm?



Allem voran die gruseligen Dialoge.

Was Galactica angeht: Die Serie war teils sehr gut und Starbuck als Frau ein genialer Schachzug. Nur leider haben sie am Ende ihre Erzählstränge nicht mehr vernünftig zusammen bekommen.


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Allem voran die gruseligen Dialoge.



Und die Ausleuchtung, sowie bunten Kulissen im TOS-Style *g*


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2012)

SG1 Folgen zum 25sten mal anschauen. Gibts was besseres?


----------



## Magogan (8. November 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Allem voran die gruseligen Dialoge.


Bei dem Preis, den ich für die 1. Staffel von TNG bezahlt habe, muss ich die Serie gut finden ^^


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis, den ich für die 1. Staffel von TNG bezahlt habe, muss ich die Serie gut finden ^^



Die BDs will ich mir auch zulegen .. aber erst wenn sie komplett sind .. und mit Preisverfall *g*


----------



## Magogan (8. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die BDs will ich mir auch zulegen .. aber erst wenn sie komplett sind .. und mit Preisverfall *g*


Bei Amazon gab's die Collectors Edition mit diesen Star Trek Pins, mit denen die eigentlich ja kommunizieren in der Serie ^^ Wenn die limitiert ist, ist das vielleicht später in 10 Jahren oder so was wert ^^ Dafür müsste ich aber alle 7 Staffeln für 70 Euro jeweils kaufen ...

Was mich echt ein wenig stört, ist, dass man nicht mal für 70 Euro erwarten kann, dass da keine Werbung drauf ist ... Und dann haben die nicht mal deutsche Untertitel für die Werbung gemacht ... Was soll das? Kann man zwar überspringen, aber es geht ums Prinzip ... Bei Herr der Ringe ist auch keine Werbung drauf ^^


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2012)

Sicher sind auch mindestens 5 Minuten an Texttafeln drauf (nicht überspringbar) die dir erklären, dass dein Penis abfällt wenn Du Raubkopien guggst.


----------



## Magogan (8. November 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sicher sind auch mindestens 5 Minuten an Texttafeln drauf (nicht überspringbar) die dir erklären, dass dein Penis abfällt wenn Du Raubkopien guggst.


Nein, sowas habe ich auch noch nie auf einer Bluray gesehen, nur auf ein paar DVDs ...


----------



## ZAM (9. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nein, sowas habe ich auch noch nie auf einer Bluray gesehen, nur auf ein paar DVDs ...



Dafür hatte ich schon BDs mit über 2 Minuten Ladezeit bevor das Menü überhaupt auftauchte.


----------



## Firun (9. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und die Ausleuchtung, sowie bunten Kulissen im TOS-Style *g*



Und ist euch mal aufgefallen das sie in der ersten halben Staffel ständig so Mega Nahaufnahmen von den Gesichtern gemacht haben ? 

Wie in der Alten Serie mit Kirk .. geht gar nicht ^^

Da fällt mir auch ein das ich letztens erst eine UR-alte folge gesehen habe in der es Kirk noch gar nicht gab , war auch Lustig, voll einen auf SciFi gemacht und dann am Ende rennen sie mit klemm brettern rum für ihre Notizen und Berichte .. 



ZAM schrieb:


> Dafür hatte ich schon BDs mit über 2 Minuten Ladezeit bevor das Menü überhaupt auftauchte.



hatte ich noch nie ,liegt vielleicht an alten BD Playern


----------



## Negev (11. November 2012)

Wie hat euch eigentlich Star Trek XI gefallen?

Wie würde es mit nem Reboot ausschaun die man in dieser neuen Zeitlinie machen könnte?


Ich empfand die Star Trek Schiffe viel zu hell! Alles blitze und leuchtete auf... außerdem war das Innendesign wenig überzeugend und mir kamen die dimensionen des Schiffes auch seltsam vor. Ich denke das man den Leuten im 22. (?) Jahrhundert schon hätte mehr zutrauen dürfen und das z.B. der Maschinen"raum" einfach zu groß war. Der arme Scott sah irgendwie schon verdammt verlassen aus.


----------



## Magogan (11. November 2012)

Hmm, der neue Star Trek Film? Eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht ^^ Auf jeden Fall besser als Star Wars Episode 1 ^^


----------



## stefanru (11. November 2012)

jo so schlecht war der neue star trek nicht


----------



## Knallfix (5. Dezember 2012)

Also für den schnellen Kick schau ich mir immer die Eve Trailer an.
Hier zb den neuesten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hX0p0irEOls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (6. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und bleibt mir blos weg mit dem "neuen" Galactica-Müll. Wackelzoom-Cam und Starbuck als Frau .. PAH ..


Hey, Versklavung der Menschheit nach Staffel...ka.. 3 oder so war ein recht gewagter Schritt und wurde auch erstaunlich gut umgesetzt. Eigentlich muss ich sagen, dass ich die Serie bis und mit der Revolution der Menschen nach der Versklavung absolut fantastisch war. Danach wurds allerdings so übernatürlich, dass es einfach nur noch unglaubhaft und schlecht war. Ausserdem wurde die ganze Geschichte lange und komplex zusammenverknüpft und dann in etwa 2 Folgen alles über den Haufen geworfen und mal schnell das Ende improvisiert. Ich frag mich, ob das mit dem Autorenstreik zusammenhängt. Wobei die Schlussszene, also quasi in der Zukunft wenn man so will, fand ich irgendwie doch noch recht lustig.


----------



## Windelwilli (6. Dezember 2012)

So ging mir das mit "Fringe".Die ersten 2-3 Staffeln fand ich das echt genial.Jede Folge erzählte abseits des "roten Fadens" seine eigene Geschichte.War so ein b ischen was von "Akte X".Dann wurde aber alles immer abstruser und abgedrehter, jede Folge baute in der Handlung auf die vorige auf, so dass man kaum noch mitkam wenn mal eine Folge verpasste.Damit war die Serie für mich gestorben. Schade eigentlich...hatte Potential.


----------



## Ascalonier (19. Dezember 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn Du wirklich geile SciFi sucht dann guck dir mal Doctor Who an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe sehr viele Folgen des 10. Doctors (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

gesehen und war durch den wechsel ziemlich traurig.



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=lNPhX565xnM

Trotzdem werd ich mir die neuen Staffeln des 11.Doctors bei Fox anschauen.


----------

